# An Excerpt From the Lost Play



## IMIAST (Oct 5, 2009)

I love and hate everything and nothing!
If I were on fire, I still would avoid the water, for fear of the gods' punishment for my getting wet.
Am I to forever be denied ignorance of that of which I am ignorant? Such fairness is totally unfair! If only I was a beautiful woman, so I could be kidnapped by pirates, then rescued by my One True Love. But, alas, that is not to be!
Aaahh! The ghosts of the future are chasing me! Aooooga! Aooooga! Drunky Crunk!
Oh, the agony - and the ecstacy! Toob Sad, the torment within! And if the booga waga flaga is to dance into the piano wine police dunes!
KABOOM!


----------



## Atrak (Oct 5, 2009)

Very paradoxical and flashy...what are you wanting?


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 5, 2009)

(You might consider using the 





> tag for giving excerpts.  Sometimes people ramble before starting the excerpt, and it's not always simple to tell which is which.)


----------



## TakeWalker (Oct 5, 2009)

what is this I don't even ._.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Oct 5, 2009)

Please read the new rules.


----------

